# My 10" Overweight RB



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just wanted to share my overweight, outta shaped RBs who are in need of a diet!!!




































Sorry for the picture quality.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, that's one phat bastard








I guess it's Weight Watchers time for that fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

big gut p..time to cut back on feeding..hehe..nice pixs al..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Tenx.. yeah he's PHat!! But recently he's turned black and hang'in around another whos also turned black but with a slimmer figure. Both taking up territory in the far right corner of the tank. DAMN..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Tenx.. yeah he's PHat!! But recently he's turned black and hang'in around another whos also turned black but with a slimmer figure. Both taking up territory in the far right corner of the tank. DAMN..


 Mmm, maybe they watched Pay-TV when you were away


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Pay-TV??







HUH.. come again??


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I believe he was implying porno and saying that maybe you will have some fry on your hands in a while.







Your piranha is pretty darn round.

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Genin said:


> I believe he was implying porno and saying that maybe you will have some fry on your hands in a while.


 Thank god there are at least SOME smart members on board


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > I believe he was implying porno and saying that maybe you will have some fry on your hands in a while.
> ...


 Sheeesh.. you could've just said "they were doing the unmentionable, the forbidden act, or even the penatrata".
For all I know, Pay-TV could be watching Austin Powers or a Soccer Tournament.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

they dont need a diet!!!! be proud of that!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> penatrata".


 hahaha


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awsome pics i hope your reds are prego







than i will not be the only one going nuts hahahaha


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NIKE said:


> awsome pics i hope your reds are prego
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hope not.. seriously would not know what to do with the frys. Except sell some and use as feeders.. but then I'd feel bad.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Must have a very healthy appetite...lol


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Great looking p's! Nice and fat. The way I like 'em!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah.. moms want to know if I can take one out and see if she can cook one. She's triz*nipp'in.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Yeah.. moms want to know if I can take one out and see if she can cook one. She's triz*nipp'in.


 I think Frank knows some piranha recepies (sp?) :







:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks like Hercules.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

sweet reds.
wes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I like the phat one!


----------



## Rawdeal419 (Feb 16, 2003)

The Fatboys are back!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks again, you guys!!! *tearing*


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, really fat, still, seems healthy!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

hey thats how one of mine looks like. mine are always black and i have a bigger one that pushs the fat one around. hope they have babies


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

How much do you feed him and what do you feed him?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

vinniegambini said:


> How much do you feed him and what do you feed him?


 I feed all my Ps 2 twice a day with either beef heart, shrimp, and sometime feeders to keep their aggressiveness intact.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Very nice reds Mr. Zilla.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Sell 'em to a restaraunt.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You can see another fat ones at OPEFE´s site!


----------

